# HCG levels after methotrexate



## KimmyB

Ok, I am really worried...Had the methotrexate jab 4 days ago for a suspected ectopic pregnancy. My Hcg levels on that day were 948. Had my blood drawn again today and they've gone up to 1450! Has anyone else experienced this? The doctor said they weren't concerned as they often find an increase on the fourth day followed by a drop on the 7th day. But I am so worried that I will need another shot! I've never experienced pain like I did yesterday and don't want to go through it all again, I just want this nightmare to end :'(


----------



## FBbaby

Kimmy, I'm so sorry for what you are going through xx


I assume you had the pain dealt with yesterday. You are always at risk of rupture until the levels are all the way back down.

As for the levels increasing, yes, I have read and been told that it was very common, so at this stage, you can't assume it is not working.

I wish you with all my heart that your next testing will show a significant drop xxx


----------



## mamap

My doctor told me that rising HCG levels after methotrexate injection is normal on the 4th day. I just got my levels and they went from 270 to 678 and I will go back on Monday (day 7) to check again. They should be declining at that time! I wouldn't worry about the numbers unless they don't go back down! Best of luck!


----------



## cazza22

Hope everything turns out well for ya huny got my fingers n toes crossed x x x


----------



## dan-o

Sorry to hear this hun. :hugs:

I had methotexate as part of my chemo for a GTD tumor in my uterus earlier in the year. When I started the treatment, I was told it's really common for HCG levels to jump up before going down & not to panic, as it's just how the cells react sometimes.

Hopefully your levels will start to drop now, everything is crossed for you hun.

So sorry for your loss xxx


----------



## fluffyblue

hi hun, mine were 56 before methotrexate, 96 - 4 days after injection, 41 - 7 days after and last friday were 19 which is 14 days after. 

Apparently it is very common for them to rise I have my next bloods next Friday which is 21 days after injection so fingers crossed.

Good luck hunni xx


----------



## KA92

:hugs: to you my levels were high then were low the week after and seems so are alot of ladies on here so its definately normal hun :hugs:

Sorry for you loss


----------



## KimmyB

Hey girls, thanks for your responses, I posted this a while ago though and mine was not a happy ending.

Exactly a week after I posted this my tube ruptured and I was rushed to theatre with internal bleeding. They found 800ml blood in my abdomen and had to remove my left fallopian tube :(

I am now recovered however and am no longer anaemic. I'm feeling much more human. It was a horrific experience which I am glad is over finally. 

xxx


----------



## fluffyblue

So sorry hunni didnt notice the date !

I was worried about mine rupturing as it was sat just outside the ovary not in the tube but had planted externally - was really weird -my tubes were always gonna be safe was more the ovary I was worried about.

Had all the aches of shoulder pain but everything is perfectly fine now apart from this thick brown discharge and flaky wee as I call it - its dark brown with flecks in, nurse said could be my liver playing up as I believe the meth things can affect the liver so I shall just wait and see !

I was just so unlucky I had a baby in my uterus and one in my ovary couldnnt have had either one ! but thankful in a way becuase it has given me no alternative but to wait 3 months and put my life back on track, has also given me an urgent RMC referral and lets me enjoy xmas and new year without ttc !


----------



## KA92

me neither but hug sorry that youv gone through that :hugs:


----------



## KimmyB

Bless you flufflyblue, you have been through it haven't you. Hugs to you. Yeh, they did mention about the meth playing around with your liver etc. I am glad you are almost through the other side and hope you get some answers from your testing.

We can officially start ttc again on New years eve! I am counting down the days :D
xxx


----------



## fluffyblue

We are officially ttc 20th Jan (due date of my 3rd and most painful loss!!) but think im just gonna wait for next AF then have a full cycle wait for next AF and staet then, we have RMC appt in 3 days and fertility clinic appointment in Feb 4th so covered anyway !


----------

